# الى كل من يعاني من قلة المراجع والكتب اقدم لكم كورس HVAC Design & Thumb Rules



## qandel_eng (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى جميع الزملاء اعضاء المنتدى 
يسرني ان اقدم لكم اولى مشاركاتي في منتداكم الرائع راجيا من الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع.

كورس مهم و مفيد جدا لجميع مهندسي التكييف و التبريد

انتظروا مني مشاركات اخرى غدا ان شاء الله 

الكورس القادم بعنوان HVAC Design Consideration


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

كتاب رائع جدا ولا يحتوي الكثير من الحسابات انما اللجوء للتقدير حسب طبيعه المكان المكيف تبعا للخبره والاكواد

-------------------شكراّ لك


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hado (18 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررر على هذا العمل


----------



## سافاريزوم (18 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
**تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 مارس 2009)

مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور


----------



## qandel_eng (18 مارس 2009)

*كورس مهم ومفيد في التصميم HVAC Design Consideration*

السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء

اقدم لكم المشاركة الثانية وهو كورس مهم في التصميم

HVAC Design Considerations.pdf

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## amr fathy (18 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شـــادي (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور كتير كتير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## الدكة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... رائع جداً


----------



## ahmedmf (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعه بدور علي كورس نقابه المهندسين في التصميم للتكييف المركزي حد يعرف ازاي اجيبه


----------



## إبن جبير (17 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (17 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## abdullah0000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد دوالي (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
كتاب لاغني عنه لاي مهندس يعمل بالمجال
مرجع هام به حصيلة خبرات متعددة ميدانية و موثوقة لكنه يهبط همم الباحثين 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد دوالي (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2010)

الشطارة تفصصوا هذا الكتاب و بتأني شديد وتدعوا لمن اهداكم هذا الكتاب بارك الله فيه و فيكم
و بعد ما تهضموه اسألوا عن الغامض فيه
و فرصة للي اللغة عنده موش قد كده يحسن لان الكتاب جمل قصيرة و غاية في التركيز
فصص جملة جملة واهضم الكلام كلمة كلمة 
و الله سندكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب


----------



## احمد هندسة30 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك وشكرا لك


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اكرمك اللة


----------



## الطموني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم اديك يا كبيييير
مرجع حلو 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khaled elsone (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حيدراكرم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ms5 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

_بارك الله فيك _


----------

